# Can somebody PM me a good seed bank that will ship to U.S.



## tonyroma (Feb 28, 2007)

What are some good seed banks to choose from if you live in the U.S.A.


----------



## Old Bud (Mar 1, 2007)

www.drchronic.com
 Very stealthy and you will get your seeds within one week. Wide variety of seeds. Located in England and not as suspicious as a packet from Holland


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2007)

*www.peakseeds.com*

*www.seedboutique.com *


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 4, 2007)

www.drchronic.com
 I live in ca. and have gotten my orders within 5 days and they take credit cards.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2007)

www.cannabean.com


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 5, 2007)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> www.drchronic.com
> I live in ca. and have gotten my orders within 5 days and they take credit cards.


Yea very true... I like seedboutique cuz they have the best competative prices but they dont accept credit cards   dr chronic u pay a lil more but u dont have to mail them a money order/cash just buy one of them visa gift cards, order online and ur good to go    :smoke1:


----------

